# Nibbling?? Biting??



## MinnieMalachy (Nov 14, 2011)

Had my rabbit since friday. he is great loves everyone.. 

but last nite he was nibbling at my clothes and then bit my hand.. not hard just shocked me.. 

so i thought maybe its cause he didnt realise where the material on my sleeve ended.. but he also did it to my mum... again, not hard to actually hurt.. just a shock!! 

im not entirley sure why he is doin this?? and do most rabbits likes nibbling clothes???


----------



## FreyaD (May 15, 2011)

I don't know why he is doing, but just thought I would say that our bun likes scrabbling at clothing and biting at it, and sometimes gets us as well. She also likes scrabbling at the duvet.

I guess buns just like to dig! Sorry, it's not much help, but your bun isn't the only one!


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

Iv got one like that!! When I go out in the shed he will chew and full on tug at my trousers,its usually because I'm not feeding him quick enough!!


----------



## MinnieMalachy (Nov 14, 2011)

ok.. so its not that he doesnt like me then? 

only had him a short while so not really understanding his personality yet.. 

thanks guys x


----------



## JacquiOllie (Aug 23, 2011)

Ooops! Our Ollie does that at times... if on rare times I can get him to sit on my lap to watch telly with me... he will scramble around on my lap and nibble at my clothes and the next day I had to get the needle and thread out.

I don't think he means to hurt you... just making himself comfy... just make sure you don't have your hands near when he gets like that and warn the children... give him his own jumper... we did to Ollie when he was little... mind you that might have encouraged it lol... love him!


----------



## MinnieMalachy (Nov 14, 2011)

Glad to hear Ollie is a little better... x


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

MinnieMalachy said:


> ok.. so its not that he doesnt like me then?
> 
> only had him a short while so not really understanding his personality yet..
> 
> thanks guys x


I'm sure it's not because he doesn't like you hun 

One of my rabbits occasionally digs at my clothes and nibbles me when he's being held, he did go through a stage where he bit me a couple of times too. He loves attention so when he bit I put him in his cage and stopped fussing him, he learnt to stop from that and I can't remember the last time he actually bit me now.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

digging on you is normally a sign of trying to be dominate, gentle nipping can be a sign of love, but I would ward off a nasty nip with a loud "NO" next time it happens and he will soon learn. Also it will be best to have him neutered once hes old enough as this makes them less territorial


----------



## MinnieMalachy (Nov 14, 2011)

Im at the vets monday. Havin his injections so ill see about gettin him booked in to have it done.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

MinnieMalachy said:


> Im at the vets monday. Havin his injections so ill see about gettin him booked in to have it done.


just to add the injections should be a minimum of 2 weeks apart 

little nips can be a sign of affection/grooming


----------



## MinnieMalachy (Nov 14, 2011)

Yea one lot monday an i think they wil
Book him in mon after for the next lot.


----------

